# Separated 7 weeks



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

And not sure what to do. I miss him, we do see each other a lot due to our dd's visitations. Lack of sex was a big factor, he has zero interest and hasn't for at least a decade. He says he will try Viagra, but who wants someone that has to MAKE themselves have sex with their partner. He cheated for 3 years with a family friend, says he failed miserably at the sex part, and it was mostly an EA. Lots of counseling! Tired of the MC and IC. This spring he got verbally abusive, probably depression and too many sedatives. I really want to LOVE him and have our family intact. He has changed and gotten off the sedatives. It's so confusing! I moved out and miss my house terribly. He is a pathetic type person, a hypochondriac and filled with anxiety. I've held his hand through so many panic attacks. Married almost 30 years, had kids late so they are still with us. How does a person know what to do??


----------

